# LOCKED OUT OF BMO INVESTORLINE :(



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

At 4:30, I logged into BMOIL using our user ID that brings up all 6 accounts. But, as usual, Google pop up wanted to save the password. I accidentally clicked on box that allowed that.

Decided I should change the password, so did that. Once changed, they go to 2-step verification. Phone call, text message or answer a question. Awaiting a call, so chose answer message. I knew the answer and entered it. But it did not accept it. Tried again. same thing. Maybe just wrong case or something. I hit back arrow and chose the phone call to home number. It came through and I entered the security number. Result - Locked out of account. Said to call. Did that. 120 min wait time and they close at 5pm. Gave up.

They have a video on how to fix this yourself when locked out. Followed the instructions and it still would not let me in. Means no access until Monday and likely 2 hr wait time.

Security system is needed, but not a system that freezes client's access when they are trying to make account more secure!

Writing here out of frustration, because BMOIL is not accepting written messages. Only option is phone and the 2 hour wait time. They sent a letter out saying they were going to have a call-back system, but that does not seem to have been implemented. 

Something to check for those looking for an on-line brokerage. Don't know if other brokerages are having same problem. Do they have a better security system?

I need to figure out how to stop Google from storing passwords. I have LastPass doing that anyway.

Got that off my chest! Time for a beer!


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

agent99 said:


> At 4:30, I logged into BMOIL using our user ID that brings up all 6 accounts. But, as usual, Google pop up wanted to save the password. I accidentally clicked on box that allowed that.
> 
> Decided I should change the password, so did that. Once changed, they go to 2-step verification. Phone call, text message or answer a question. Awaiting a call, so chose answer message. I knew the answer and entered it. But it did not accept it. Tried again. same thing. Maybe just wrong case or something. I hit back arrow and chose the phone call to home number. It came through and I entered the security number. Result - Locked out of account. Said to call. Did that. 120 min wait time and they close at 5pm. Gave up.
> 
> ...


Had a similar experience with BNS and was on hold for over 4 hrs and nobody ever picked up. See thread on this subject. I think it is the same most places. Complained all the way up the ladder and talked to a couple of senior people (5 days after leaving a message) and they suggested everyone is having issues due to high volumes, covid??, tax season, TFSA's, and RSP's. I am overweight on bank stocks but thinking of buying more if they are that busy.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There's been a lot of fraud lately and changing the password is an indication of fraud

The legacy banks are way behind in security measures that would mitigate this. As if the fraudster can't call to unlock your account lol.. Pay close attention to how they verify it is you on the phone. Very easy for a fraudster to do the same with some basic info.

FIDO2? Whitelist devices? Master recovery methods? Naw just lock their account.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Can you visit a branch to reset it on the spot? That’s how it works at TD.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You can reset a password for the brokerage at the bank branch? First time I heard of this ... which leads to ... can agent99 connect / sign on his BMO and connect there to his BMOIL account? 

Yah, MyLink is still not available since ... last year .. yawn!!!!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ You can reset a password for the brokerage at the bank branch? First time I heard of this ... which leads to ... can agent99 connect / sign on his BMO and connect there to his BMOIL account?
> 
> Yah, MyLink is still not available since ... last year .. yawn!!!!


Funny thing - I received an automated email from BMOIL saying that the password had been changed. If it wasn't me, I should call them ?????? This came after they closed for the weekend!

I found I can actually access our accounts still. But just one at a time by entering account number and the individual passwords. BMOIL have this user ID system where all accounts can be lumped together. That has been frozen..


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

agent99 said:


> At 4:30, I logged into BMOIL using our user ID that brings up all 6 accounts. But, as usual, Google pop up wanted to save the password. I accidentally clicked on box that allowed that.
> 
> Decided I should change the password, so did that. Once changed, they go to 2-step verification. Phone call, text message or answer a question. Awaiting a call, so chose answer message. I knew the answer and entered it. But it did not accept it. Tried again. same thing. Maybe just wrong case or something. I hit back arrow and chose the phone call to home number. It came through and I entered the security number. Result - Locked out of account. Said to call. Did that. 120 min wait time and they close at 5pm. Gave up.
> 
> ...


Did yon install IBM Rapport? Did you use incognito window or in private window when you log in? If you use one of them, Google won't pop up want you to save the password.

If you enter wrong password for three times or enter wrong security number from phone call when you log in, you have to call BMO Investorline. Sometimes I called them for other information, I was experienced for 10 minutes.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

My account was frozen by CIBC when I tried to withdraw cash at an ATM in Uturoa in Raitea. They froze my account, I had no cash to pay the boatyard there that I owed about $5500. I tried to call CIBC on a phone card...$25 card was used up while still on hold at a pay phone. Happily the boat yard trusted me and splashed my boat but still needed money for fuel, food etc.

Frustrated I set off for Tahiti anyway.

Finally my wife still in Canada had run into dead ends trying to unlock my accounts. emailed the vice president of CIBC something or other who passed it to a flunky who finally called another cruisers sat phone while otw in the middle of the ocean to Tahiti.

We relayed the call thru VHF and a $164 sat call later they unlocked my accounts.

Sad thing is I still bank with them.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

agent99 said:


> I need to figure out how to stop Google from storing passwords.


Option one use different browser.
option two use dedicated app.
I use dedicated app (Questrade) in my case, which I think is much secure vs browser.








Is it safer to use an app or a browser for banking?


Irene wants to know why she should use a banking app instead of logging into her bank accounts with the Edge browser in Windows 10 | Ask Jack




www.theguardian.com


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

agent99 said:


> I need to figure out how to stop Google from storing passwords. I have LastPass doing that anyway.


Get Brave browser

It's a more secure version of chrome (doesn't store passwords unless you want it to) Plus you earn BAT for ads and can chose to keep to tip them to sites you use


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

hycm53 said:


> Sometimes I called them for other information, I was experienced for 10 minutes.


Well it isn't 10 min these days
120min at 4:30 today and about 90 min when I did my rrif withdrawal. They keep apologizing for the unacceptable delays, but no fix yet.

Re Google Password:
I have now disabled google passwords in chrome. Seems it's just a matter of turning on or off. It lists the saved sites where it saved passwords. I just deleted them all. I never ever did save the bank/brokerage passwords on Google or Lastpass. Just made a slip up this time and tried to correct it


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Get Brave browser
> 
> It's a more secure version of chrome (doesn't store passwords unless you want it to) Plus you earn BAT for ads and can chose to keep to tip them to sites you use


I tried Brave once, but seem to recall that it had it's own undesirable features. Ok, I recall - it wanted me to allow ads. I have almost none with Chrome.

I do use Edge and occasionally Firefox. The new Edge seems fine. But I mostly use Chrome.

Ukraine said - 'use a dedicate app'. Well, I do my investing on a laptop with a large external screen. Not a phone. Can't imagine using a phone for BMOIL. Is there such a thing as a dedicated BMOIL app for a PC??


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

agent99 said:


> Well, I do my investing on a laptop with a large external screen. Not a phone. Can't imagine using a phone for BMOIL.


I use 9.6 inches tablet (iPad) for the app. Cannot imagine why I would need a larger screen.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

agent99 said:


> Well it isn't 10 min these days
> 120min at 4:30 today and about 90 min when I did my rrif withdrawal. They keep apologizing for the unacceptable delays, but no fix yet.
> 
> Re Google Password:
> I have now disabled google passwords in chrome. Seems it's just a matter of turning on or off. It lists the saved sites where it saved passwords. I just deleted them all. I never ever did save the bank/brokerage passwords on Google or Lastpass. Just made a slip up this time and tried to correct it


I was just about to tell you to do that. IT security people advises never to allow your devices to remember your IDs and passwords. Of course, you were going to say 'no' when it was prompted but made that mistake. When it comes to computers, things have happened to me often when my fingers slipped or did something to inadvertently change my settings.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ukrainiandude said:


> I use 9.6 inches tablet (iPad) for the app. Cannot imagine why I would need a larger screen.


Wait until you get older and you will find out


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

agent99 said:


> Re Google Password:
> I have now disabled google passwords in chrome. Seems it's just a matter of turning on or off. It lists the saved sites where it saved passwords. I just deleted them all. I never ever did save the bank/brokerage passwords on Google or Lastpass. Just made a slip up this time and tried to correct it


If you log into Gmail or google account Sign in - Google Accounts 

Then go to security - password manager at the bottom - google syncs all your passwords from chrome (reason I don't trust google with passwords)

Curious if your BMOIL pw is still there?

Also if you really want to be creeped out go see your location history while you're in there


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Location history shows me at home - we are in lock down  actually nothing for all of jan/feb. Maybe ccleaner removed it?
I had removed all the saved passwords inc the one I accidentally entered and turned off password saving earlier. But in a different place it says I still have 4. I am on phone now, so a bit lost as to where things are. I have just about everything turned off! Will check a bit more in morning.


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

Whole subject raises the question - should we all have a second bank (a back-up bank, a local one) in case we can't access our main one? Maybe enough for a month.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

My second bank is a cash stash.

You all have go-bags for disaster preparedness.... right???






Get Prepared: Home


You should be prepared to take care of yourself and your family for a minimum of 72 hours. Here's how.




www.getprepared.gc.ca


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OneSeat said:


> Whole subject raises the question - should we all have a second bank (a back-up bank, a local one) in case we can't access our main one? Maybe enough for a month.


We have a BMO branch in walking distance, so can always go there for banking. But only open during business hours, except for atms. We do also have accounts at RBC, but IIRC not much money in them. I should check!

When travelling, it makes sense to have two sources of funds. It is not uncommon for a bank to freeze an account when you are away from home and they suspect fraud.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> If you log into Gmail or google account Sign in - Google Accounts


That is one way. Other quick way is to click on avatar top right. Then in, the pop-up, on the left side key icon under your email.

First switch is offer to save passwords. ON by default. Now turned OFF
Second switch then goes OFF automatically, I believe.

Below that, options to manage saved passwords. I now have none. Using LastPass as password manager. But are those passwords really deleted? Or are they still stored somewhere on computer?

I suppose I should also check Edge and Firefox. I don't use them much, but presume any saved passwords are on my computer somewhere.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

When I switched from google to Bitwarden I changed all my passwords to random generated ones

Google's entire business model is to gather and hoard information


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

All browsers that I know (Edge, Chrome, Firefix) allow one to shut anything one wants off. Just a matter of spending time in Settings of various types.

@agent99: I assume you also have a separate BMO banking login if you bank at BMO. You can access BMO Investorline through a link on the Home banking page too if you have linked your banking and brokerage accounts.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> All browsers that I know (Edge, Chrome, Firefix) allow one to shut anything one wants off. Just a matter of spending time in Settings of various types.
> 
> @agent99: I assume you also have a separate BMO banking login if you bank at BMO. You can access BMO Investorline through a link on the Home banking page too if you have linked your banking and brokerage accounts.


Re passwords. Seems Edge somehow copied all those saved in Chrome. You get to the setting area same way as Chrome - click on avatar. No key icon, but there is a link. I had to delete the password links one at a time! I had no saved passwords on Firefox. Now have none on any browser. Just hope I have all the ones I need on LastPass (or in my little black book)

Re access to BMOIL. There are links to _individual_ BMOIL accounts from bank site. But same can be done from BMOIL log-in. Enter _individual_ account number and password. However, what we had frozen, was access to overall accounts through user ID. This is much more useful than having to log in and out of each account separately. Didn't check, but could also affect account level and features like Level 2 (gold, platinum or whatever) I ended up printing each account separately for now, so I could see the whole picture.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Understood. I use the BMOIL blanket userID option as well to access all accounts.


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

agent99 said:


> Well it isn't 10 min these days
> 120min at 4:30 today and about 90 min when I did my rrif withdrawal. They keep apologizing for the unacceptable delays, but no fix yet.
> 
> Re Google Password:
> I have now disabled google passwords in chrome. Seems it's just a matter of turning on or off. It lists the saved sites where it saved passwords. I just deleted them all. I never ever did save the bank/brokerage passwords on Google or Lastpass. Just made a slip up this time and tried to correct it


I usually call BMO InvestorLine in the early morning at 9am eastern time before market open, it seems easy get through.


----------



## Yasehtor (Oct 12, 2018)

I have an account with Qtrade. Had to message them last month with a question. Got a response back in about a day and a half that fully addressed my question. I thought that was pretty reasonable given the heavy volume of calls brokerages are receiving.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

hycm53 said:


> I usually call BMO InvestorLine in the early morning at 9am eastern time before market open, it seems easy get through.


Called this morning before 9am. Presently on hold - 60-120MIN is wait time. They say they have a DIY method of correcting issue. Click on forgot password, enter postal code - tried it and it does not work 

On weekend, went to access an individual account. I had cleared cache and cookies on laptop. It did not recognize laptop, so went to 2-stage verification. I asked for call on home phone. never worked. tried several times. Had to go back and answer question to get code to let me in.

Right now my phone line is tied up waiting and likely will be for another 30-90 minutes. Just as well we are not using a ay as you go cell phone! I am expecting calls from hospital. Hopefully they will leave a message. Luckily I did my blood pressure tests before I called!

Regarding Yasehtor's post about Questrade. BMOIL have discontinued all messaging. Only option is to use phone.

This really is stupid. I can log into each of our 6 accounts individually. But they have locked me out of using userid log-in that gets me to same 6 accounts!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow. Just wow

Postal code for a recovery method.

That is public information


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Wow. Just wow
> 
> Postal code for a recovery method.
> 
> That is public information


True. Maybe they ask for more later, but I couldn't get past the first step. As I mentioned, their call-back on landline didn't work either.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Never heard of using a 'postal code' for a forgotten password reset anywhere, including a retailer. It usually requests an email address or a call back to your designated phone # with BMO.

agent99 - I think you should access your accounts individually or prioritize them of importance because it'll be the same time spent (or maybe shorter depending how fast you type) when they get back to you ... 2 hours plus waiting on the phone, that's crazy ...


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

IIRC TD has a separate phone number for “electronic” issues (ie. password resets or IT issues) outside of the trading/new account phone number. Maybe BMO has the same.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> IIRC TD has a separate phone number for “electronic” issues (ie. password resets or IT issues) outside of the trading/new account phone number. Maybe BMO has the same.


They don't. 

I wrote to the general BMOIL email address and asked them to forward to appropriate executive with suggestions, including that. Provide a separate number, or at least queue for those with access problems. As it is, they ask what you are calling about, but you end up in same queue as other callers.

After about 90min, I was able to speak to agent. Took 2 sec to remove the block. So, back in business. Revised 2-step questions and phone numbers to help avoid repeat of problem.

Thanks for input!


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

You can still send them messages from the BMO banking site. However whether you will get the answer or not is another story. I sent them a message to ask how much I need to withdraw from my RIF and LIF accounts this year couple weeks ago. And I got a reply that I should call them intead. This could may be a standard answer for all other questions though.

I ask this question every early in the year. They only send me this info about a month before my set withdrawal (late DEC) date.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Benting said:


> I ask this question every early in the year. They only send me this info about a month before my set withdrawal (late DEC) date.


Wow! Both Scotia iTrade (me) and RBC DI (spouse) knew our 2021 RRIF withdrawal amounts the first week or so in January.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> Wow! Both Scotia iTrade (me) and RBC DI (spouse) knew our 2021 RRIF withdrawal amounts the first week or so in January.


TDDI too


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Retired Peasant said:


> TDDI too


Did you call them or is it posted on your web account ?


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Posted in the web account.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Benting said:


> You can still send them messages from the BMO banking site. However whether you will get the answer or not is another story. I sent them a message to ask how much I need to withdraw from my RIF and LIF accounts this year couple weeks ago. And I got a reply that I should call them intead. This could may be a standard answer for all other questions though.
> 
> I ask this question every early in the year. They only send me this info about a month before my set withdrawal (late DEC) date.


They clearly state on opening page that they are only providing customer "service" by phone.



> _Please note that due to unprecedented contact volumes, we have dedicated all our contact centre employees to answering phones. Therefore until further notice, *we are unable to respond to your inquiries by MyLink*. For urgent or trade related inquiries, please call us at 1-888-776-6886._


Re *RRIF withdrawal* *amount -* the amount is provided on their website. No need to mail or call. Just go to your account, then My Portfolio, then RIF Payments. You do need to call them to set up a withdrawal schedule or withdraw in-kind. You can also download a Form - Go to Account Services - Forms. https://www.secure.bmoinvestorline.com/selfDirected/pdfs/RIF_PaymentInfoElectionSpouse.pdf . Not sure how you would send that to them. Maybe from BMO branch? You would have to call to find out! May be best to get a dedicated line for BMO calls 

I always withdraw full amount in January. It takes them a few days before the withdrawal amounts show. I made my 2021 withdrawal on Jan 7th.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 23, 2018)

Are these long phone delays a result of Covid (more clients at home and many new clients added, less Ees working in the offices) or did they exist prior as well?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Rosey said:


> Are these long phone delays a result of Covid (more clients at home and many new clients added, less Ees working in the offices) or did they exist prior as well?


They are a result of the pandemic and 2.5 times as many new accounts and CSR calls. Almost every brokerage is in the same situation. BMOIL said a week ago in a newsletter to clients that they were within 3 weeks of having a whole new group of licensed and trained CSRs ready to go active. I distinctly remember the term "licensed" so that suggests agents need regulatory licensing of some sort.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Rosey said:


> Are these long phone delays a result of Covid (more clients at home and many new clients added, less Ees working in the offices) or did they exist prior as well?


deleted


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

1 - when I did get through to BMOIL on the telephone the other week (pleasant knowledgeable guy) he indicated that although their secure message system was 'down' their email system was still 'up'. So I tried it - immediate answer - sorry etc please use the telephone.

2 - couple years ago when I had a communication problem (re my profile details) I tried the local branch manager - she called the same 800 number in Toronto that I had been using! No good of course. Then tried the local head office, got the general manager told him full story, he understood and agreed not to bother.

I guess we just have to accept what it is. Or find someone with the right internal connections - anyone know anyone?


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

All the banks have a message about Covid and their ongoing commitment to customer service. I was curious what BMO Investorline's was.

"
*We’re getting your experience back on track in 2021*
Due to record volumes that are double historical levels, our phone lines continue to experience longer than normal wait times. We understand your frustration and want to assure you that our top priority is improving your experience. We’ve quadrupled our call centre hiring and have reallocated resources to help support our contact centres, with the goal of reducing call waiting times and ensuring our ability to meet future spikes in demand. Thank you for your patience and choosing to invest with us."

I wonder if it's worth our while for anybody in this thread who has experienced this frustration to write and mail a letter directly to the CEO.

Darryl White, Chief Executive Officer, BMO Financial Group 
100 King Street,
Toronto, ON
M5X 1H3


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Why? They already know given the wait times and frustration exhibited by investors.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

agent99 said:


> They clearly state on opening page that they are only providing customer "service" by phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it, thank you Agent99.

One thing I don't know is how exactly to transfer in kind from LIF to another non-reg account. Do you have to inform them just before the withdrawal date ? I usually just sell enough shares to cover the amount before the withdrawal date.

By the way, if you have the BMO banking account, you can definitely send text message to them. I checked again this morning. The reply they sent is not a standard reply, it actually have a sentence related my question.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Benting said:


> Got it, thank you Agent99.
> 
> One thing I don't know is how exactly to transfer in kind from LIF to another non-reg account. Do you have to inform them just before the withdrawal date ? I usually just sell enough shares to cover the amount before the withdrawal date.
> 
> By the way, if you have the BMO banking account, you can definitely send text message to them. I checked again this morning. The reply they sent is not a standard reply, it actually have a sentence related my question.


Not having one, I don't know anything about transferring in-kind from LIF . It is probably similar to a RRIF withdrawal. I imagine that so long as you call and give them instructions ahead of time thre should be no problem. (Them?? Is that BMOIL or the financial institution who administers the LIF?? ) 

You are lucky you received an answer! I tried and received no answer. My access problem now solved, so no problem. The agent I spoke to said they are getting a lot of complaints. They "pass them up" - Presumably to supervisors. He also said that they had increased staff by about 20%, but it was a slow process because the agents required a lot of training. Despite the long wait time, he was in no hurry - seemed to want to chat!


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Not having one, I don't know anything about transferring in-kind from LIF . It is probably similar to a RRIF withdrawal. I imagine that so long as you call and give them instructions ahead of time thre should be no problem. (Them?? Is that BMOIL or the financial institution who administers the LIF?? )
> 
> You are lucky you received an answer! I tried and received no answer. My access problem now solved, so no problem. The agent I spoke to said they are getting a lot of complaints. They "pass them up" - Presumably to supervisors. He also said that they had increased staff by about 20%, but it was a slow process because the agents required a lot of training. Despite the long wait time, he was in no hurry - seemed to want to chat!


The LIF and RIF are all with BMOIL. Since the stock value fluctuated by the seconds. Just wondering how would they know exactly how many shares to transfer to cover the required amount of withdrawal.

Anyway, it is a lot dimplier just sell some shares to cover the withdrawal before my elected day for me.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Benting said:


> The LIF and RIF are all with BMOIL. Since the stock value fluctuated by the seconds. Just wondering how would they know exactly how many shares to transfer to cover the required amount of withdrawal.
> 
> Anyway, it is a lot dimplier just sell some shares to cover the withdrawal before my elected day for me.


For rrif withdrawals, I choose a whole number of shares that have a value below the withdrawal amount and tell bmoil to make up the difference in cash. I let cash from dividends and interest accumulate, especially as withdrawal date approaches. We have quite large rrifs, so perhaps it is easier for us.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tostig said:


> All the banks have a message about Covid and their ongoing commitment to customer service. I was curious what BMO Investorline's was.
> 
> "
> *We’re getting your experience back on track in 2021*
> ...


 ... that's like saying "We're Here to Help You to Help Us" ... quadrupled call center and reallocated resources to help support the contact centers and yet customers still have to wait hours ... only to get hung-up or worst given the wrong info because the new hires are novices. 

Think it's time to reduce some executives over there.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Apparently, they are just getting their new front line staff online now so customers should see a difference in March. I rarely ever have to talk to anyone at a discount brokerage so haven't been inconvenienced.


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

agent99 said:


> They clearly state on opening page that they are only providing customer "service" by phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can upload the forms from my account service, there is a function call "upload forms"


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

agent99 said:


> Called this morning before 9am. Presently on hold - 60-120MIN is wait time. They say they have a DIY method of correcting issue. Click on forgot password, enter postal code - tried it and it does not work
> 
> On weekend, went to access an individual account. I had cleared cache and cookies on laptop. It did not recognize laptop, so went to 2-stage verification. I asked for call on home phone. never worked. tried several times. Had to go back and answer question to get code to let me in.
> 
> ...


I tried 2-stage verification when I login, it seems that call on home phone number doesn't work for now, so I tried text my cell phone that it's working.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

hycm53 said:


> I tried 2-stage verification when I login, it seems that call on home phone number doesn't work for now, so I tried text my cell phone that it's working.


I have a 'pay as you g' phone (Speakout) so I hate to pay just to get those codes! Some other sites assume everyone has a smartphone and can accept texts. No other options! 

I made up my own questions on BMOIL - Ones with one word answers that I should be able to remember!


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

Well - we have somethings in common -


agent99 said:


> I have a 'pay as you g' phone . . . .
> I made up my own questions . . . .


The answers to my three questions are Pm nn and dr - and part of my password is x2 -
all of which codes/abbreviations are very obvious to me and typed like that in my Firefox bookmarks.
I use bookmarks for all my normally used websites - fingers do the work - no need to use brain.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

agent99 said:


> I have a 'pay as you g' phone (Speakout) so I hate to pay just to get those codes! Some other sites assume everyone has a smartphone and can accept texts. No other options!


Reading incoming text message is free for Speakout.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Benting said:


> Reading incoming text message is free for Speakout.


That's good to know. Long time since I read the details! And, they don't provide a log showing calls and amounts charged, so no way to check.


----------

